# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjegjeza..

## Robbery

*A.Nëse shumëzon permendesh 2344497566 dhe 3586679355,
Cfare rezultati perfiton?* 

*B.Kater motra shkojne e vijne, njera-tjetren s'e harrijne..*

*C.Rrumbullak strumbullak kur e prek te ben me gjak.*

*D.Porsi lëmsh është rrumbullak,mot e jetë sillet qark,pa benzinë shkon e vjen,kur lëviz askush s'e ndjen,është plakë sa s'tregohet,por nuk lodhet as ankohet...*

----------


## thirsty

*E.
Un ta ve, ty sta nxe
une ta heq, ty te vjen keq
Une ta bej me vaj ty te rreshket kollaj 

Kush eshte?*

----------


## _MALSORI_

> *A.Nëse shumëzon permendesh 2344497566 dhe 3586679355,
> Cfare rezultati perfiton?* 
> 
> *B.Kater motra shkojne e vijne, njera-tjetren s'e harrijne..*
> 
> *C.Rrumbullak strumbullak kur e prek te ben me gjak.*
> 
> *D.Porsi lëmsh është rrumbullak,mot e jetë sillet qark,pa benzinë shkon e vjen,kur lëviz askush s'e ndjen,është plakë sa s'tregohet,por nuk lodhet as ankohet...*


A - e sigurte qe del nje numer..

B - shtizat me te cilat thuren corape apo fanella

C - manaferra , luleshtrydhja , mjedrra..

D - dielli

----------


## Robbery

> A - e sigurte qe del nje numer..
> 
> B - shtizat me te cilat thuren corape apo fanella
> 
> C - manaferra , luleshtrydhja , mjedrra..
> 
> D - dielli



Jo jo ske gjet asnji..

----------


## thirsty

> A - e sigurte qe del nje numer..
> 
> B - shtizat me te cilat thuren corape apo fanella
> 
> C - manaferra , luleshtrydhja , mjedrra..
> 
> D - dielli


B jane rrotat e makines (keshtu mendoj une )

Per diellin edhe une mendova per diellin por e ndjen kur leviz ose me sakte lur levizim ne :S

----------


## Robbery

> *E.
> Un ta ve, ty sta nxe
> une ta heq, ty te vjen keq
> Une ta bej me vaj ty te rreshket kollaj 
> 
> Kush eshte?*


Gjeegjezat i bej une ketu..ti vetem duhet te pergjigjesh! :xx:

----------


## Robbery

> B jane rrotat e makines (keshtu mendoj une )
> 
> Per diellin edhe une mendova per diellin por e ndjen kur leviz ose me sakte lur levizim ne :S


Leji mendimet filozofike ti leji...Rrotat e makines i gjete ...diellin jo... :Lulja3: ..try again later..

----------


## thirsty

> Gjeegjezat i bej une ketu..ti vetem duhet te pergjigjesh!


Me fal.
Neqfotese e perseris, si do me deshkosh?




> Leji mendimet filozofike ti leji...Rrotat e makines i gjete ...diellin jo.....try again later..


yay, go me

----------


## thirsty

E GJETA VANGJEL!!!!!!!!!!!  :ngerdheshje:  

D. Babagjyshi vitit ri

E lexova tani, fjala kyce "plake"

----------


## Robbery

Jo mo jo...e gjeti ky..

----------


## uj me gaz

d. planeti Toke

----------


## Robbery

Bravo...Ishte toka...Kane mbetur 2 tani..gjejini..

----------


## broken_smile

A.Nëse shumëzon permendesh 2344497566 dhe 3586679355,
Cfare rezultati perfiton? 

fiton nje numer  :ngerdheshje: 

rrumbullak strumbullak eshte iriqi  :buzeqeshje: 

edhe te tjerat i dija ama  :sarkastik:

----------


## Robbery

Hahaha...Ka mbetur vetem A pa gjetur...te tjerat bravo broken.. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## thirsty

> Hahaha...*Ka mbetur vetem A pa gjetur*...te tjerat bravo broken..


Edhe E 
...

----------


## thirsty

8408961017819950000

Ose dhimbje koke, asgje

----------


## Robbery

> Edhe E 
> ...


Po sjìhikon ti harrova E. une..

----------


## Si-hanA

> *E.
> Un ta ve, ty sta nxe
> une ta heq, ty te vjen keq
> Une ta bej me vaj ty te rreshket kollaj 
> 
> Kush eshte?*



 Unaza :d :rrotullo syte:

----------


## thirsty

> *A.Nëse shumëzon permendesh 2344497566 dhe 3586679355,
> Cfare rezultati perfiton?* 
> 
> ]


rezultat gabim

----------


## Robbery

Bravo aldo...

----------

